# Re: [EVDL] Adding J1772 capabilities to a conversion



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Adding J1772 capabilities to a conversion*



> Bruce EVangel Parmenter wrote:
> 
> > How is this resolved?
> > I think Roger posted about the pilot signal doing something with this in
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Adding J1772 capabilities to a conversion*

On Thu Aug 09 15:34:15 PDT 2012 [email protected] said:
>I have not yet seen any J1772 pilot signal circuit for conversions that does anything more than loading the pilot signal to communicate the vehicle presence, and additionally loading the pilot to request the EVSE to turn on the AC power to the vehicle.

Rich currently has one of these being tested for PFC chargers.


--

Bobcats and Cougars, oh my! http://john.casadelgato.com/Pets
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Adding J1772 capabilities to a conversion*



> [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > On Thu Aug 09 15:34:15 PDT 2012 [email protected] said:
> >> I have not yet seen any J1772 pilot signal circuit for conversions that does anything more than loading the pilot signal to communicate the vehicle presence, and additionally loading the pilot to request the EVSE to turn on the AC power to the vehicle.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Adding J1772 capabilities to a conversion*

Corbin, the circuit you are designing would be acceptable for home use but
could NOT be used on a public charger. New laws now limit the use of the
charger for 4 hours in some areas. We should all design our systems similar
to production cars using the J1772 for 220vac and a 110vac plug for public
charging using less than 15amp. Chargers should also be at least 6kw for
fast charging. I would NOT want to be stuck at a public charger with a
2k-2,5k charger unless you have a lot of time for shopping and am not in a 4
hour limit charging zone. A J1772 charger is available from HD for $700 and
really works good rated at 40amp. Also has a delay for low rate night time
charging. Gone will be the hot plugs and melting prongs that so many
complain about.



--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Adding-J1772-capabilities-to-conversion-tp4657053p4657069.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Adding J1772 capabilities to a conversion*

I checked the Home Despot website (assuming that is what
you referred to with the HD) and saw that they have a
very diverse set of charging stations, the highest power
that I could find (the somewhat infamous GE WattStation):
- the price is $979
- the plug is NEMA 6-50P
- max current is 30A

All other charging stations appear to be Level 1, even when
some call themselves level 2 because they are 12 or max 16A
and have a NEMA 5-15 or 5-20 plug (120V)

I cannot find a 40A $700 charging station.
Do you have a link?

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Cruisin
Sent: Thursday, August 09, 2012 6:21 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Adding J1772 capabilities to a conversion

Corbin, the circuit you are designing would be acceptable for home use
but could NOT be used on a public charger. New laws now limit the use of
the charger for 4 hours in some areas. We should all design our systems
similar to production cars using the J1772 for 220vac and a 110vac plug
for public charging using less than 15amp. Chargers should also be at
least 6kw for fast charging. I would NOT want to be stuck at a public
charger with a 2k-2,5k charger unless you have a lot of time for
shopping and am not in a 4 hour limit charging zone. A J1772 charger is
available from HD for $700 and really works good rated at 40amp. Also
has a delay for low rate night time charging. Gone will be the hot plugs
and melting prongs that so many complain about.



--
View this message in context:
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Adding-J177
2-capabilities-to-conversion-tp4657053p4657069.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Adding J1772 capabilities to a conversion*

Hey Al -- that's not correct; the circuit I'm designing is designed for any J1772 use, and I'll be using it at a public charger every day (ie: my work). 

What I implemented is something that all the Volts/Leafs/etc already have today; a way of controlling the EVSE in a "smart" fashion. But, like I said, I'll provide more details later after I get it installed in my car. So far, I've just tested it outside my car, and haven't mounted it yet.

corbin



> Cruisin wrote:
> 
> > Corbin, the circuit you are designing would be acceptable for home use but
> > could NOT be used on a public charger. New laws now limit the use of the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Adding J1772 capabilities to a conversion*

Sounds cool Corbin! Should be able to integrate it into EVW's 10k charger.



--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Adding-J1772-capabilities-to-conversion-tp4657053p4657089.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Adding J1772 capabilities to a conversion*



> tomw wrote:
> 
> > Sounds cool Corbin! Should be able to integrate it into EVW's 10k charger.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Adding J1772 capabilities to a conversion*



> corbin dunn wrote:
> >
> > On Aug 10, 2012, at 7:53 AM, tomw wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Adding J1772 capabilities to a conversion*

Doesn't the ability of the MM PFC-xx to control input current depend on the pack voltage relative to AC line voltage?

For example is I am charging a 144v pack from 120v I thought the current knob defined max input current.

John



> corbin dunn <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > On Aug 10, 2012, at 7:53 AM, tomw wrote:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Adding J1772 capabilities to a conversion*

Hey Corbin, my comment was directed towards your design of a delay circuit
that would be used on a public charger. That's a NO NO. Like I said, some
locality's have a big fine and tow away after 4 hours. This time limit is
normal and will progress to all public chargers as more EV's use the
chargers, or cant because somebody left their car there all day.



--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Adding-J1772-capabilities-to-conversion-tp4657053p4657104.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Adding J1772 capabilities to a conversion*



> John O'Connor wrote:
> 
> > Doesn't the ability of the MM PFC-xx to control input current depend on
> > the pack voltage relative to AC line voltage?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Adding J1772 capabilities to a conversion*



> John O'COnnor wrote:
> 
> > Doesn't the ability of the MM PFC-xx to control input current depend on the pack voltage relative to AC line voltage?
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Adding J1772 capabilities to a conversion*

On Sat Aug 11 13:20:41 PDT 2012 [email protected] said:
>


> John O'COnnor wrote:
> >
> >> Doesn't the ability of the MM PFC-xx to control input current depend on the pack voltage relative to AC line voltage?
> >>
> ...


----------

